# So I got some dwarf hairgrass...



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

What can I say. It was 50% off at King Ed and dammit, I really wanted it... I took it out of the Aquaflora tub and it is a giant clump, and it... floats. It does look kinda pretty just floating around randomly in one big chunk but I doubt that was how it was meant to be enjoyed 

What's the best way to secure it to the Flora Stratum that I've got in my Ebi?

Do I separate it out into smaller clumps and push it into the substrate?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I took scissors and cut them into a couple CM cubes, and pushed them into the ADA soil (It reminded me of 80's hair plugs). I hear Stratum is really light weight though, so you might have anchoring issues (?).

I used high lighting and DIY co2 to get a carpet going and it worked well. Good luck either way.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I stuck a toothpick halfway in a clump, then clamped a lead weight to the part of the toothpick that was just above the grass. This kept the plant down long enough for the roots to take hold.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I parted it out into small clums (about the thickness of my pinky) and used tweezers to stick them in my substrate (Fluval Statrum). If your substrate isnt deep enough, youll have a hard time getting it to stick


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

OK thanks everyone for the tips & ideas. Let y'all know how it works out!


----------

